# K9Data Use Question



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

People have different views on this, but I really appreciate seeing all of the additional clearance and health information on siblings, etc., whether a dog was shown or not. It is all information that can help to give a better rounded picture of a certain litter, as well as what certain dogs produced.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Absolutely you should put her on there. Even if she'll never breed, it's still good if you're going to DO something with her. It's helpful for people looking at a breeder's dogs (and the offspring), because they can see that your dog was able to accomplish things like CGC, a dock title, whatever else you do with her. So it's helpful to both the breeder and people researching the breeder. Go for it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

100% put her there. Don't make the mistake of all caps or all lower case, do put any dates you insert that have (--) after the number just as you see them (this is the stud book date which is not the DOB and goes after the reg number) and don't put silliness there like 'best dog ever' or whatever.. it's super useful info to the whole community. And you can pm it to me if you don't want to do it yourself.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes. The more complete the better. And, while it may be hard to do at the time, when your dog passes, add his/her date and death and cause of death. 

I will also go to AKC and input all the registered siblings of my dogs. (You can look up registered names of siblings because litters siblings have the same numbers except for the last two digits.)


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Do it! I put Beckett in there even though he’s just my pet. He’s the only one of his siblings besides the keeper girl that’s been added last I checked, but hoping some of his other sibs pop up one day. I am not showing him but it’s fun to look back at the other dogs in his pedigree. I’ve found a few half siblings and half cousins just by familiarizing myself with the names — kind of like finding a long lost relative lol


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

PalouseDogs said:


> Yes, yes, yes. The more complete the better. And, while it may be hard to do at the time, when your dog passes, add his/her date and death and cause of death.
> 
> I will also go to AKC and input all the registered siblings of my dogs. (You can look up registered names of siblings because litters siblings have the same numbers except for the last two digits.)


When you say as complete as possible, does that mean I should wait? She's not quite six months old, so there's not any info beyond pedigree.
I've been trying to familiarize myself with how to look at all the information other people have input, and I've really appreciated when I see that included.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

chelseah said:


> When you say as complete as possible, does that mean I should wait? She's not quite six months old, so there's not any info beyond pedigree.
> I've been trying to familiarize myself with how to look at all the information other people have input, and I've really appreciated when I see that included.


The program should autofill what it can based on relatives already in the database. Just put in what you know. You can also update the listing later on (if you get clearances or your dog earns working titles).


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

No, don't wait. I meant the more complete the DATABASE not the dog information. You can edit the dog info at any time if you need to add titles, test results or date and cause of death.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

PalouseDogs said:


> . (You can look up registered names of siblings because litters siblings have the same numbers except for the last two digits.)


How?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I put my dog is on there and now wish I had not. I removed everything I could and then they locked me out and put a bunch of stuff back on it.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SRW said:


> I put my dog is on there and now wish I had not. I removed everything I could and then they locked me out and put a bunch of stuff back on it.


You're a special and unusual case.. he's a real dog, so he stays. But I get it, and if I were you I too would feel I wanted to keep all my dog accomplished secret from the breeder so not to benefit that person in any way with his amazing achievements,


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> I put my dog is on there and now wish I had not. I removed everything I could and then they locked me out and put a bunch of stuff back on it.


How did they lock you out? Isn't his info only accessible through your log in?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> How did they lock you out? Isn't his info only accessible through your log in?


I logged in and edit out everything I could, his picture, “honorifics“, health clearances, pedigree, breeders name, my name, etc.
I got a nasty gram from whoever manages the site and was locked out and they reposted most of the info. I sent a reply requesting my dog be removed entirely from the site. Was told they would not do that but they would allow me to edit if I promise not to remove the pedigree again. With no other option, I lied. Soon as it was unlocked I erased it all again. Now I’m locked out permanently.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> I logged in and edit out everything I could, his picture, “honorifics“, health clearances, pedigree, breeders name, my name, etc.
> I got a nasty gram from whoever manages the site and was locked out and they reposted most of the info. I sent a reply requesting my dog be removed entirely from the site. Was told they would not do that but they would allow me to edit if I promise not to remove the pedigree again. With no other option, I lied. Soon as it was unlocked I erased it all again. Now I’m locked out permanently.


Wow, that is some major stuff. You should be able to remove your dog if you want to.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> Wow, that is some major BS. You should be able to remove your dog if you want to.


Careful, the mods don’t know that “BS” means Barbra Streisand. I got scolded once because they thought it meant a naughty word.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hildae said:


> How did they lock you out? Isn't his info only accessible through your log in?


Anyone with an account can edit any dog- that said, the admin does check that info with an eye to depending on who has input it, whether they are generally reliable, or the level of errors that are made on inputting info.. every single dog that is input is looked at every day by admin. I DK but I doubt info I input is looked at with the same level of scrutiny that info someone who's been scolded for inputting 'clear heart' 4 times. All caps jump out, or like I mentioned earlier, DOBs that are actually stud book dates, etc.
Policy on getting locked out is, these things will get your account locked - enter information that is not factual, verifiable, and/or the new information is malicious (and there is plenty of that in change records), uploading ads instead of photos, removing a dog who is in fact a real animal (though that's usually not done the first time it's attempted since sometimes if you take too long inputting the system prompts you to log in again and when you do, all the info disappears). Dogs locked are different- historical dogs are locked most often because changing their info, even accidentally because someone thinks they are a different, current-ish dog, then naturally changes LOTS of dogs and is very problematic, or dogs who are real and someone has tried to make disappear, regardless of reason, dogs whose editor inputs a lie or something malicious, dogs whose owners KEEP on inputting unreal clearances, and auction sold dogs or dogs who have a UR number.. etc, you get it. Those dogs can still be edited- one would just have to ask for them to be unlocked. Behave and the dog will probably stay unlocked.
I realize to some people it might feel like it's unfair- but it is a public database that should be more important than ANY of our 'feelings' around it... it helps our breed that this info is there. Looking at change record can give one a picture of what goes on.. as long as a dog has been entered in OFA, or entered in an event, that info on k9data is public info.. and the owner of the site has the right to require its remaining there.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> 100% put her there. Don't make the mistake of all caps or all lower case, do put any dates you insert that have (--) after the number just as you see them (this is the stud book date which is not the DOB and goes after the reg number) and don't put silliness there like 'best dog ever' or whatever.. it's super useful info to the whole community. And you can pm it to me if you don't want to do it yourself.


With the comment about all caps or lower case, is that in reference to her registered name?


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

SRW said:


> I put my dog is on there and now wish I had not. I removed everything I could and then they locked me out and put a bunch of stuff back on it.


Can I ask why you wish you hadn’t?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I too have gotten a note that Ms Streisand wasn't welcome here lol.. that's funny! And Stan, I hope you know I feel sorry for your situation, and it S (now I'm thinking use of a straw would be unwelcome too) X... it's such a loss to us all that your boy isn't up for inclusion in our gene pool. Such talent and handsomeness. He's a case of biting off one's nose to spite their face...


chelseah said:


> With the comment about all caps or lower case, is that in reference to her registered name?


yes. Sometimes folks input straight from OFA, and then someone has to go in and change the all caps to a normal case type.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

chelseah said:


> Can I ask why you wish you hadn’t?


Because it is just advertising for the breeder, a horrible person, dishonest and a thief.
I even tried to change my dogs name. For a small fee the AKC will let you change your dogs registered name. There are some restrictions, one of them being that your dog can’t have a win in an AKC event, Jake already had one.


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

SRW said:


> Because it is just advertising for the breeder, a horrible person, dishonest and a thief.
> I even tried to change my dogs name. For a small fee the AKC will let you change your dogs registered name. There are some restrictions, one of them being that your dog can’t have a win in an AKC event, Jake already had one.


When I did name change paperwork a few months ago, I also seem to remember that there is a thing about no registered kennel names can be added or removed without the kennel owners signature- you might have been out of luck even if he hadn’t already won. It is really a huge shame that he can’t be added to the gene pool- he is beautiful and has proved himself over and over.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Coastal Pup said:


> Do it! I put Beckett in there even though he’s just my pet. He’s the only one of his siblings besides the keeper girl that’s been added last I checked, but hoping some of his other sibs pop up one day. I am not showing him but it’s fun to look back at the other dogs in his pedigree. I’ve found a few half siblings and half cousins just by familiarizing myself with the names — kind of like finding a long lost relative lol


 I also am finding it really fun to click through and see pictures of dogs in Hallie's pedigree!


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Hildae said:


> How?


AKC doesn't make it easy to figure out how to do it, and it will look like you will have to pay for it, but you don't. Go to AKC.org. Click on the "Products and Services" menu. Select Pedigrees. Under AKC Certified Pedigrees, click Order Now.

Under Choose a Pedigree, select AKC Certified Pedigree and click Next.

Click on Find a Dog.
The Dog Search box will come up. 
Your dog's registration number will have two letters and eight digits. The two letters and the first six digits will be the same for all litter siblings. The last two digits will be 01, 02, 03, etc., up to the number of puppies in the litter.
For example, my dog, Pinyon Cassidy, has the registration number SR92944605.
All of his littermates will have the registration number SR929446xx, where xx is 01, 02, 03, 04, 05 (Pinyon), 06, 07, 08, and 09, if their owners registered them, since there were 9 dogs in the litter.
If I search for SR92944601, I get the sibling Dominators Stonefly Stanley
If I search for SR92944602, I get "Error, We were unable to locate your dog..." That means the owner of that sibling did not submit the registration paperwork.
If I go through all the potential sibling numbers, I find siblings -01, -03, -05, -06, -07, and -09 were registered. (In fact, I saw one of them had a couple of AKC titles she didn't have last time I looked, so I added those to her K9data entry). 
I also see on k9data that there is a sibling living in Australia that does not have an AKC registration number and doesn't come up. His owner did not register him, but you can still add a dog to K9data that is not registered. 

If you don't have a pedigree for your dog, you can get it with the registration number from AKC, but you will have to pay for that.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

PalouseDogs said:


> AKC doesn't make it easy to figure out how to do it, and it will look like you will have to pay for it, but you don't. Go to AKC.org. Click on the "Products and Services" menu. Select Pedigrees. Under AKC Certified Pedigrees, click Order Now.
> 
> Under Choose a Pedigree, select AKC Certified Pedigree and click Next.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the explanation I doubt I would have figured it out otherwise. I was able to look. I am sort of surprised that not all of her siblings even registered.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> Because it is just advertising for the breeder, a horrible person, dishonest and a thief.
> I even tried to change my dogs name. For a small fee the AKC will let you change your dogs registered name. There are some restrictions, one of them being that your dog can’t have a win in an AKC event, Jake already had one.


I'm still so disappointed in what the breeder did, makes ZERO sense, and is a detriment to the whole breed.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

Pedigree: Millennium's Pretty Comet CGC TKN



Thanks to help from @Prism Goldens, I did list Hallie.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

My girl has limited registration and will never be bred, but I put her on there. She has a few titles, and I do have take her for OFA heart and eye checks yearly. I love my breeder, and I wanted to put Juneau on there as a testament to the quality puppies she produces, so that others can see when they are researching breeders.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Here's another reason to make sure your dog, any golden retriever, should be in k9data: it's not just the dog that is in there, you and the breeder are also. So you can do searches by owner's name. I want people to search me if I'm looking at purchasing a puppy from them. They should see all my dogs that I've owned or bred and anything I've done with my dogs. SRW has a huge problem with his dog's breeder for very understandable reasons. He doesn't want that search engine used to find his dog was bred by XYZ breeder that might help that breeder show their breeding led to titles in certain venues. He doesn't want to help that breeder in any way. When you're in the performance or show world, you do searches by breeder to see what kinds of titles were put on dogs from that breeder. You want to know more about what you are purchasing and who is buying from you. k9data is a very powerful search engine. I do have my rescue on there (no pedigree known) and all my other goldens (titled or not). k9data helps us all. Don't forget k9data has labrador and toller pedigrees on their also. Click the link in the upper left hand corner of the website to go to other breed pedigrees.

I'm sad when I know a pet owner has a dog with PU or some other serious problem. I'm sad that I know that dog isn't on k9data, and nobody knows that it has PU or other problems. That information isn't being passed on to others interested in that pedigree and should know more about that type of problem. Pet owners should be encouraged to share their dogs on k9data.

So all golden retrievers should be on k9data. It helps us all learn and be more knowledgeable about our breed.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

PalouseDogs said:


> Yes, yes, yes. The more complete the better. And, while it may be hard to do at the time, when your dog passes, add his/her date and death and cause of death.
> 
> I will also go to AKC and input all the registered siblings of my dogs. (You can look up registered names of siblings because litters siblings have the same numbers except for the last two digits.)


and I thought I was the only one doing that, “input all the registered siblings of my dogs” ha ha


----------

